# Some Forum Rules Review



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 17, 2007)

A few reminders from your friendly PB moderators, at least two of them online at the moment.  Some emphasis added.



Signature Requirements:


Everyone should have a valid signature; if you are in doubt, review the FAQ. If you are not in doubt and not in compliance, you can expect a personal reminder at some point.

The following govern some PB board behavior guidelines. From the FAQ:.


3. *Pause Before You Post*
This is something that everyone can benefit from. Before you send the latest jab, punch, tweak, etc into cyberspace, take a minute (or two, or five) to make sure that you are doing so in a spirit of Christian maturity. Study first, pray, post after.


6. *Make sure of the medium as well as the message*
Godliness is founded on truth. A test of truth is its power to promote holiness according to our Savior's rule, "By their fruits ye shall know them" (Matthew 7:20). No opinion can be more pernicious or more absurd than that which brings truth and falsehood upon the same level. On the contrary, there is an inseparable connection between faith and practice, truth and duty; otherwise it would be of no consequence either to discover truth or to embrace it. While under the conviction of the above principle, it is necessary to make effective provision that all who are admitted as teachers be sound in the faith, there are truths and forms with respect to which men of good character and principles may differ. In all these it is the duty both of private Christians and societies to exercise mutual forbearance toward each other." (PCA BCO, Preface) Above all, operate with Paul's command, "Be completely humble and gentle; be patient, bearing with one another in love" (Ephesians 4:2) well in mind. 

Just a reminder on two items:

4. *Posting Information found on other Web Sites *
Quotes from other internet sites, in the public domain, must include a link to the original site with attribution to the original author.
No copyrighted material may be posted without the consent of the original author/site. Some sites are more liberal in what they allow to be quoted. Check the rules of the site quoted before assuming you have the author's or site's permission.
The Puritanboard strictly prohibits the practice of "board wars" and references to specific forums or blogs to post disparaging comments regarding the site or responding to disparaging comments about this site.
Gossip and hearsay is prohibited. This includes repeating unsubstantiated allegations that abound on the internet.
5. *BUMPING Old Threads* - As a general rule, repeated "bumping" of threads is discouraged. If the poster believes that the reason for the lack of response was due to the timing of a post and interested parties may have missed a post, then they may "bump" the thread once. Repeated bumps will be deleted at the discretion of the Moderators without notice. Another category of a "bumped" thread is the thread that is interesting but may have long since received any attention. Users may reply to those threads to either add information/ask a question or merely to "bump" the thread to the attention of the members (e.g. bumping a thread on the birthday or deathday of a famous reformer). *Users are requested to limit this type of "bump" to a maximum of two per day*.

Full rules in the FAQ here.
---------------------


----------

